# Which movie character do you relate to most?



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd have to say Ryan Gosling's character in Drive, he seems so awkward and quiet most of the movie, but has a good heart until you piss him off then he ****s **** up!


----------



## petsounds (Dec 25, 2012)

Bridget Jones. Sadly.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Donald Duck, nobody ever ****ing understands me.


----------



## guy12446 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dan Dunne (Ryan Gosling) from the movie Half Nelson. He falls apart constantly, but can always put himself back together somehow.

"The sun goes up and then it comes down, but everytime that happens what do you get? You get a new day."


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rick Deckard


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

Shrek.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

glasscaseofemotion said:


> I'd have to say Ryan Gosling's character in Drive, he seems so awkward and quiet most of the movie, but has a good heart until you piss him off then he ****s **** up!


^^Nice...I kind of relate to that. It was a surprisingly good movie and I am guessing was intentionally mirroring aspects of Taxi Driver and maybe Light Sleeper? All three are great movies I kind of relate to but I would have to be pushed pretty far to end up like the male protagonists in any of them, including Light Sleeper (which is not as crazy).

Right now I am sorry to say that I kind of relate to 'Eleve Gaston Pourquier' in The Under-Gifted...minus his 'high pass' right before dying of old age...that remains to be seen.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Jake Hoyt in Training Day. Just a naive idiot trying to do the right thing but life ain't that simple.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

cameron from ferris bueller (although i think a lot of guys with anxiety could relate to him!)


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantasy-wise; The Joker from Batman - "Everything burns..."

Reality-wise; The Elephant Man - "Don't look at me, don't look at me!" 

lol


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I was Peter Parker, that he gain muscle later. I can relate to Forest Gump, that he was an invalid who couldn't walk, but improved as he got older.


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> Jake Hoyt in Training Day. Just a naive idiot trying to do the right thing but life ain't that simple.


thats a good one


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I found myself really relating to Max Durocher (Jamie Foxx) from Collateral. Made so many big plans for his life, then got paralyzed into inaction from the fear of failure.
_
"Someday? Someday my dream will come? One night you will wake up and discover it never happened. It's all turned around on you. It never will. Suddenly you are old. Didn't happen, and it never will, because you were never going to do it anyway. You'll push it into memory and then zone out in your barco lounger, being hypnotized by daytime TV for the rest of your life. Don't you talk to me about murder. All it ever took was a down payment on a Lincoln town car. That girl,you can't even call that girl. What the **** are you still doing driving a cab?"_


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Any Michael Cera character tbh.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Forrest Gump  but just the clueless and strange way of ending up on on an adventure.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)

Are we allowed to put TV characters?
If so then I would say Jon Snow from Game of Thrones

But... for film probably Donnie Darko


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

william wallace, braveheart
cause he's out numbered, out matched, everyones against him, and really he doesnt stand a chance in hell.

But he'll still pull every super smart strategy out of his *** and fight to the bitter end, even after being betrayed, captured and tortured, because he wants to show his enemy that they can take his life, but they'll never take his freeedom!!!

sa would be my enemy


----------



## Jazzman180 (Feb 4, 2013)

A wall


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

The little girl from The Rescuers


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice question. Probably Cillian Murphy's character in On The Edge.


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

My favorite film is The Talented Mr.Ripley. The major reason why I like the movie is that I can completely relate to the character of Tom Ripley.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Not really a Movie character but close enough. I feel like i can relate to Alan in two and a half men alot. A complete failure.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Sam Bell - moon

its exactly what my life used to be like, 

now its more like Dr. Eleanor from contact as she steps into the sphere thingy.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Frodo Baggins from the movie lord of the rings, not that well known...

The rings still in my pocket, and its' weighing me the **** down, but I'm climbing mount doom, slowly but surely mother ****er!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

BeTrueToYourself said:


> Shrek.


"They judge me before they even know me. That's why I'm better off alone." That quote always makes me sad.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

adaptation charlie


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

"Smithy" from Random Harvest. He has a hard time communicating, and everyone treats him like a child for it.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

May from the film May (2002) but minus the serial killer thing.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas and Merida from Brave. They have different personalities (I guess I'm somewhere in between the two) but they both want freedom and to gain control over their lives/destiny which is what I relate to.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

It's not a movie but it's a show called Flower Boy Next Door. (Korean show) I relate to the main character very well!! I've only watched 4 eps so far but the girl has social phobia and rarely goes outside her apartment. She works as a freelance copy editor and lives frugally. She has traumatic memories of being bullied in high school (if there is more trauma to her past, it hasn't been revealed yet) Now this is the "fantasy" part but a bunch of good looking guys move in next to her and I guess the premise of the show is how the guys bring her out of her shell and into contact with people. I love that she is not portrayed as a weirdo, or fat, or in any other way off-putting. She's actually quite admired as being pure, nice, and translucent. Contrasted with that is her ex bully who they meet again as adults who is fake and materialistic. I really connect with her and it's interesting to read the comments that other viewers leave about her. Most don't seem to understand what a real problem social phobia is.


----------



## Lein (Aug 17, 2012)

Harold Finch from Person Of Interest


----------



## ardi1795 (Feb 15, 2012)

charlie(logan lerman) from the perks of being a wallflawers


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Catniss from the Hungar Games . I am pretty adventurous and love the outdoors. I probably would be good with a bow and arrow.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm unhappy like House M.D.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Joseph Gordon Levett from 500 days of Summer. I'm always falling in love with women, but they never feel the same.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

little walter from cadiallac records


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

identitycrisis said:


> I found myself really relating to Max Durocher (Jamie Foxx) from Collateral. Made so many big plans for his life, then got paralyzed into inaction from the fear of failure.
> _
> "Someday? Someday my dream will come? One night you will wake up and discover it never happened. It's all turned around on you. It never will. Suddenly you are old. Didn't happen, and it never will, because you were never going to do it anyway. You'll push it into memory and then zone out in your barco lounger, being hypnotized by daytime TV for the rest of your life. Don't you talk to me about murder. All it ever took was a down payment on a Lincoln town car. That girl,you can't even call that girl. What the **** are you still doing driving a cab?"_


Great quote.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Will Hunting.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think there's one that defines me, I see bits of myself in lots,so maybe a cross between these;








jeff bridges as the dude - unhurried, cool decent guy, not particularly materialistic







jim carey as joel barish - insecure, sensitive, emotionally needy







paul giamatti as harvey pekar - creative, sometimes angry and bitter, moody, depressed

just realised that isn't entirely positive! lol oh well.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

8)


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Not a movie character, but I think I can relate the most to Huey Freeman from the show The Boondocks.


----------

